# How to fix a ground on a bad 701 Din cable



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

So, say hypothetically you had a box full of techflexed cables, and somehow a hammer crimper and a 10 pound hand sledge got thrown in there along with other stuff after a late night of working on the install. And say maybe weeks later when you pull the cables out to install them, the din cable for your 701 was to be damaged, and the ground wire gets pulled. If something ridiculous was to ever happen (b/c frankly I don't see how it could), here are some "ideas" on how to fix it.

First, you'd want to cut away the strain relief, as well as the excess plastic on the plug until you could find the ground point. It also helps to try and salvage as much of the distressed ground wire as you can:









Some solder and a piece of 16 gauge automotive wire would be PERFECT for rejoining the wires. You could even cut it a little long, solder onto the wire, then trim the ends when you're done.









Finally some 1" 3:1 heatshrink would work great for covering up the repair:









If done correctly, that 701 controller should fire right up when you're sitting in the front seat of your car, and you'll be able to make adjustments just about anywhere now. 

Of course, that's IF anything like this was to ever happen, which I don't see how it possibly could...


----------

